# FIFA 10 hints please !



## Termite Man (Dec 13, 2009)

I got FIFA 10 for my birthday on friday and I've been playing it a fair bit since but I always seem to end up with 0-0 draws because I can't score goals . I am fine with the build up play and can get my forwards clean through on goal but when I shoot it's either straight at the keeper or wide of the goal .
I can score if I play at an easier difficulty level but then there is no challenge because I easily dominate the games and I'm starting to get a bit fucked off drawing all the time .

I am playing as Wycombe so I think the problem might be the poor quality of striker I have on the pitch but if I'm not winning I am not getting cash for winning so I can't buy better strikers or upgrade my attack coach person thing . And if it is the poor strikers then I guess I'll have to play through a season scraping draws and the odd lucky goal untill I can get decent forwards


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2009)

I always play on semi-pro on fifa09(getting fifa10 though) makes for a better game than pro(though sometimes v harder teams i play on pro). Can always up the goalie's level if you want it to be harder to, but semi pro seems like an even game for me personally, if i lose focus i can easily get beat.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I always play on semi-pro on fifa09(getting fifa10 though) makes for a better game than pro(though sometimes v harder teams i play on pro). Can always up the goalie's level if you want it to be harder to, but semi pro seems like an even game for me personally, if i lose focus i can easily get beat.




Yeah I play semi-pro . It makes the games fun to play but I stll can't score . I've tried doing placed shots when clean through but it means I have to hold the controler in an awkward way which isn't very comfortable !


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2009)

get less demanted hands?

im shit at shooting on fifa as well though. I'm all good in the box but anything outside i struggle with.


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm shit at Fifa.. I struggle on semi-pro. Doh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> Yeah I play semi-pro . It makes the games fun to play but I stll can't score . I've tried doing placed shots when clean through but it means I have to hold the controler in an awkward way which isn't very comfortable !



Just keep practicing.  It does take some practice though!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 14, 2009)

kained&able said:


> *get less demanted hands?
> *
> im shit at shooting on fifa as well though. I'm all good in the box but anything outside i struggle with.
> 
> ...



I think the bit in bold.
I'm on World Class level.

(Take your fingers off the buttons and the triggers (XBox360.)
Learn one or two skills;dribbling sideways,shielding the ball etc,such that they are second nature.)

Online is a different matter,you have to fight to even get/keep the ball.
(And it's a bit shit.)

Generally,i agree FIFA have never managed to increment the skill levels correctly and Manager Mode is still riddled with errors.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

Fuck world class, your game would just be full of annoying defeats 0-0 draws or boring 1-0 wins if you're lucky, my mate finally listened to me about semi pro level and agree's its more fun also.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fuck world class, your game would just be full of annoying defeats 0-0 draws or boring 1-0 wins if you're lucky, my mate finally listened to me about semi pro level and agree's its more fun also.



When you have 80% posession on Semi-Pro and a ratio of three/four to one on shots it's a lame game.
Stepping up is difficult.
If you can master it as i said before,shielding the ball,playing one twos etc,then it's a much better game.
My goalkeeper does not get a touch of the ball on semi pro unless i pass it back to him.
Even a 0-0 on World Class is better fun.

As i said,a loose grip on the controller,easy on the buttons and triggers makes for a better game.
Perhaps the OP should adjust their user settings to give them more control.

(And i think you said you have yet to play FIFA10 so how would you know ?)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 14, 2009)

How do you shield? Using the second analogue stick?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> When you have 80% posession on Semi-Pro and a ratio of three/four to one on shots it's a lame game.
> Stepping up is difficult.
> If you can master it as i said before,shielding the ball,playing one twos etc,then it's a much better game.
> My goalkeeper does not get a touch of the ball on semi pro unless i pass it back to him.
> ...



Cause my mate has fifa10 and still agrees with what i said. Each to their own anyway, i don't find semi pro that easy all the time.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> *I always play on semi-pro on fifa09(getting fifa10 though)* makes for a better game than pro(though sometimes v harder teams i play on pro). Can always up the goalie's level if you want it to be harder to, but semi pro seems like an even game for me personally, if i lose focus i can easily get beat.



These two games play very differently.
Once you have got it.
Play it.
Then you will get it.
(And i hope you will acknowledge it.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Cause my mate has fifa10 and still agrees with what i said. Each to their own anyway, i don't find semi pro that easy all the time.



Well i bought it on the day of release and have played it almost non stop since.
The problem is they,EA,don't have 10 "right".
The step up level has always been wrong with regards to AI and general gameplay,still has not been tweaked.
It is still riddled with errors and bugs that patches/updates have not fixed.

It is still the best football game out there,by a distance but it is not the finished article,again by a distance.

Try using my advice on 09,it works as well


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 14, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> How do you shield? Using the second analogue stick?



Fuck knows on the X Box, but on the PS3 you let go of everything then hold R2...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Well i bought it on the day of release and have played it almost non stop since.
> The problem is they,EA,don't have 10 "right".
> The step up level has always been wrong with regards to AI and general gameplay,still has not been tweaked.
> It is still riddled with errors and bugs that patches/updates have not fixed.
> ...



I'll see for myself once i get the game, will start on semi pro though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't imagine playing it against the computer on World Class. It's virtually impossible on Pro (so much so, it seems as though it's cheating, as your players stumble in every tackle and theirs don't)...

But I don't play against the machine anyway, mostly against humans.

It is different to 09. You need to be much more thoughtful about how you take and turn the ball (first touch and so on), careful of using the sprint button flat out all the time, and shooting just takes a bit of practise...

This is my favourite goal so far:

http://www.easportsfootball.co.uk/media/play/video/14162864

Guess which colour I'm in?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope the gameplay hasn't changed too much.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 14, 2009)

A bit, but you'll recognise enough to get by, and the new touches are really good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds good then.


----------



## newme (Dec 14, 2009)

Found semi pro a walkover and Pro to be about right, never got round to world class


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 14, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I can't imagine playing it against the computer on World Class. It's virtually impossible on Pro (so much so, it seems as though it's cheating, as your players stumble in every tackle and theirs don't)...
> 
> *But I don't play against the machine anyway, mostly against humans.
> *
> ...



Not a bad goal goal.(Coughs)
Anyway,the bit in bold.
Tend to play offline as it seems impossible online as i think Username Revol68 said on another thread,"it resembles ping pong."

I can't cope with humans !

PM me if you want a live game,i am drunk .


----------



## newme (Dec 14, 2009)

Playing against other people is easy enough, it does rather resemble ping pong I spose. I tend to frustrate the fuck out of them by passing the ball around at breakneck speed to create openings until they make some daft mistake and off u go. Amazing how little time it takes before they are diving in left right and centre and giving you much more space than they should be.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 14, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If you can master it as i said before,shielding the ball,playing one twos etc,then it's a much better game.



I haven't really mastered that yet , I've re-jigged the controller set up so I have the placed shot and lob shot on the lb and lt which has helped ( scored a lovely little lob earlier ) and I have changed my formation to 4 - 3 - 3 as well although I don't think that has made much difference to my shooting .
I've never been good with the tricks though , I just do lots of one touch passes to make a gap and then put in a through ball for one of my strikers to run onto , it works well enough to make the space on semi-pro I may try it on pro later !


----------



## revol68 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't believe people play this on Semi Pro, are you all 7?

Anyway FIFA 10 is balls, I ended up selling my copy cos it's closer to ice hockey than football and the bugs in Manager Mode are shocking, it ruined my game after I'd taken Nottingham Forest to the Premiership in my first season Legendary.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I can't believe people play this on Semi Pro, are you all 7?
> 
> .



Fifa09 makes for a better game on that level, i  havent played fifa10 yet. Why do you feel the need to insult everyone every goddamn post?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fifa09 makes for a better game on that level, i  havent played fifa10 yet. Why do you feel the need to insult everyone every goddamn post?



You are insulting yourself by playing on semi pro. 

I won the championship with Forest on Legendary at my first attempt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You are insulting yourself by playing on semi pro.
> 
> I won the championship with Forest on Legendary at my first attempt.



Its different for me, i dont just care about winning things, i prefer to have fun gameplay during matches rather than just scoring an odd lucky goal.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2009)

On 09 i was playing pro(or whatver ever the on above semi pro is) but getting fustrated. My defending was more then up to the task but the final ball was often alluding me and i when i was through was missing far to many chances Far to many nil nils or 1-0 for my liking.

Semi pro i was still fairly shit at shooting but could happily win 2/3 nil more often then not and was only conceding if i made a quite a large mistake.(or the odd corner) if i had the shooting and hold up play a bit as bit more sussed i have no doubt i would be putting 4/5 past everyone at that level.

dave


----------



## revol68 (Dec 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its different for me, i dont just care about winning things, i prefer to have fun gameplay during matches rather than just scoring an odd lucky goal.



You obviously do care about winning otherwise you'd not play on a level designed for 7 year olds.

I play on legendary because there is no fun winning every game 5 - 0 and being able to play through the computer defense at will with a few cheap tricks.

Saying all that FIFA 10 is bollocks, especially online as it has rubber banded AI that makes winning or losing more a matter of the AI's whim than your own skill or lack of, plus it's soo stupidly high pressured and physical that it plays like Ice Hockey.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You obviously do care about winning otherwise you'd not play on a level designed for 7 year olds.
> 
> I play on legendary because there is no fun winning every game 5 - 0 and being able to play through the computer defense at will with a few cheap tricks.
> 
> ...



I care about winning but its not my main objective, semi pro is the level i enjoy and sometimes go to pro v harder teams. Don't see why this is such an important issue for you, i feel like i'm discussing this with a 7 year old who is trying to act all superior(as usual).


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2009)

i think we all clearly need a revol guide to shooting/attacking in fifa rather then being called 7 year olds.


dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 15, 2009)

Revollol


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been shit at every football game since International Superstar Soccer Deluxe on the SNES.


----------



## newme (Dec 15, 2009)

I won the world cup with Kettering Town on Legendary in 12 minutes, Im just that good.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 15, 2009)

newme said:


> I won the world cup with Kettering Town on Legendary in 12 minutes, Im just that good.



12 minutes? Are you 4 or something?

I beat the entire world on AMAZING 12-0 in 4 seconds, then murdered the dev team and their families because the game was so bugged and I wanted to spare the planet from any more of their rubbish.

So, yeah.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2009)

Beating the AI on legendary is really not much of a boast, I was only pointing it out in kind of disbelief at the fact adults with opposable thumbs were struggling on semi pro.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 15, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Not a bad goal goal.(Coughs)
> Anyway,the bit in bold.
> Tend to play offline as it seems impossible online as i think Username Revol68 said on another thread,"it resembles ping pong."
> 
> ...



You're XBox, no?

Not gonna work, sorry.

(as it goes, I've really not played online, I meant head to head with the other player in the same room)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Beating the AI on legendary is really not much of a boast, I was only pointing it out in kind of disbelief at the fact adults with opposable thumbs were struggling on semi pro.



I guess we haven't all spent as long on our own in our bedrooms as you, eh, big fella?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I guess we haven't all spent as long on our own in our bedrooms as you, eh, big fella?



Going by nearly 6,000 posts in 6 months I'd say you most certainly have.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Going by nearly 6,000 posts in 6 months I'd say you most certainly have.



I get paid for these, son. Try it, you might enjoy it.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I get paid for these, son. Try it, you might enjoy it.



Even when I had a piss easy (but boring as fuck) IT job I never got close to that sort of posting rate.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 15, 2009)

Clearly, you were playing too much FIFA.

Clearly, I've not been playing enough.


----------



## stupid kid (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.easports.com/media/play/video/14861028

Woop.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Beating the AI on legendary is really not much of a boast, I was only pointing it out in kind of disbelief at the fact adults with opposable thumbs were struggling on semi pro.



I bet you play as Man Utd don't you . It's not quite as easy with the donkey strikers you get when you play as wycombe !


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 29, 2009)

stupid kid said:


> http://www.easports.com/media/play/video/14861028
> 
> Woop.



Awesome. 

I got absolutely murdered all Xmas by one of my cousins. Then, he came here yesterday and beat me and all my mates, too.

Agrrovational, tbh.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 29, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> I bet you play as Man Utd don't you . It's not quite as easy with the donkey strikers you get when you play as wycombe !



Actually Man United are underrated in FIFA 10, it's all about powering through with Chelsea for the online wankers.

I actually played it mostly as Nottingham Forest and beat Man United in the 4th round of the FA Cup 3-0.

Actually it's easier playing against the EPL sides cos they don't have their custom tactics set to stupidly high pressured and agressive, like every team in the lower leagues do.


----------



## stupid kid (Dec 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Actually Man United are underrated in FIFA 10, it's all about powering through with Chelsea for the online wankers.
> 
> I actually played it mostly as Nottingham Forest and beat Man United in the 4th round of the FA Cup 3-0.
> 
> Actually it's easier playing against the EPL sides cos they don't have their custom tactics set to stupidly high pressured and agressive, like every team in the lower leagues do.



Rooney is ridiculously good. But yeah, I usually use Chelsea against my mates and generally win even though I like to get players sent off to be funny. Drogba is unstoppable and Lampard is surprisingly fast dribbling.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmm, i seem to be good at this game, though i've only been newcastle. Keep winning on world class/legendary, which is strange because at first i found it tough just on semi pro. Now even winning on those levels in the prem, worried it might be too easy!! Certainly now seems easier for me than fifa09.....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Hmmm, i seem to be good at this game, though i've only been newcastle. Keep winning on world class/legendary, which is strange because at first i found it tough just on semi pro. Now even winning on those levels in the prem, worried it might be too easy!! Certainly now seems easier for me than fifa09.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


>



Seriously, i keep switching up the levels, doesn't feel any different?? Though i've lost smith to injury now, might make a difference. Don't find shooting a problem either, just requires some patience.

edit: Also finding that using 4-3-3 really helps.


----------



## stupid kid (Jan 9, 2010)

I think the 433 works best, I like to play with one out and out wideman one striker and one CF. There are problem with this version of the game, the ref seems to miss blatant penalties (I mean the defender just sliding straight through the man and nowhere near the ball), the defences still play waaay too high, but I've played the pro evo demo and fifa still seems lightyears ahead.


----------

